# Lamb milk replacer



## Mrs1885 (Jan 9, 2019)

It's entirely possible this is pinned somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone have a recipe for lamb milk replacer? We were asked to take in a 3 day old ram lamb, one of three. The mom is feeding the other two but rejected the third. He wants to eat but she seems to have no interest in him. The farmer said he goes out three times a day and ties her to a fence so she cant move so the little guy can eat. He'd hoped she would give in and accept him but hasn't so he needs him gone ASAP. 

We told him we would pick him up in the morning, so I need to grab stuff on the way. We have bottle fed a lot of animals including goats, but it looks like replacer for goats and sheep is different. Just want to check with the experts.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2019)

I know for my goats, when I didn't have goat's milk, I just used regular store bought whole milk... NOT the 2% or less/skim... If you want to "bolster it" you could always add a little Karo syrup, or molasses... Or maybe some 1/2 & 1/2 or heavy cream to up the fat percentage. Typically I believe sheep milk is higher fat than goat's milk... I may be mistaken there... @Sheepshape @mysunwolf @Mike CHS @Baymule Since the farmer did get the lamb to nurse, at least it should have gotten some colostrum... very important.

Good luck with him and hope you'll share some pics when you get him.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 9, 2019)

We have only had to feed a couple of lambs and used whole milk from the store.  We have lamb milk replacer but couldn't get the lambs (either time) to take more than a couple of sips.  I really would try to confirm that he got colostrum or I wouldn't take it in.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 9, 2019)

I did talk to him for quite a while and he said he's been tying ..... tieing? ..... mom three times a day so he can nurse, and it included day one so I'm comfortable that he got colostrum.

Ok. I had a whole milk, buttermilk, evaporated milk concoction for goat kids that was great. I read lambs need more protein so some people add raw eggs. Kind of worried me but if anyone thinks it's a good idea I can grab some from the hen house.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 9, 2019)

I have used that mixture on kid goats minus the egg, but i also added probiotic to it. It is much more costly than cows milk though...good luck


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Think I will try whole milk with some evap, molasses and probiotic.  fingers crossed!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Please let us know how the little guy progresses on your "formula". Pics too if you will   Everyone loves baby animal pics.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 10, 2019)

Just did plain whole milk. I tried to add molasses, yogurt and evaporated milk and he did not approve. He still isn't sure about the bottle. Seems to take enough to get by but still hopes a mommy will come along. Hubby learned quick to not squat in front of him. ROFL

He is good though. No scours. Very alert and active. Not at all happy about the playpen so we let him wander our bathroom as long as we are close. Also no interest in the hay but he's only 4 days old.




Still needs a name, something with 'ram' in it. We have Ramses and Rambo so far.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 10, 2019)

Ramadama

Rambrant

Ramada


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2019)

Ram bunctious


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 11, 2019)

Gave hubby name suggestions and he is mulling them over.

Seems to have figured out the bottle IF we hide it behind our leg. Do I let him have as much as he wants? He's taking one cup at a time every two and a half to three hours but he seems like he wants more. Should I try a cup and a half? Or fill it and let him have what he wants?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 11, 2019)

Not familiar with sheep but with my bottle baby goat, I gave her as much as she wanted at each feeding. 4x/day for first week, 3x/day for her 2-4th week then 2x/day from there on out. I understand with cows, you're not supposed to over feed them as it can cause scours... I'd say watch his bowel movements and as long as they're OK, let him have what he'll take.

@Mike CHS @Sheepshape @mysunwolf Others?


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 11, 2019)

Our notes when we were preparing said that Infant lambs should receive at least about 15% to 20% of their body weight in milk replacer daily. Example: 5 lb lamb X 16oz/lb= 80 oz X 20% = 16 oz daily but ours didn't take in that much until they were closer to a week old so we fed with 12 oz bottles.  If they still acted hungry we gave me but they rarely did.  We did not introduce them to water for a couple of weeks so the milk was not diluted.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 11, 2019)

Ewe milk replacer is easily available over here, both with cow whey and sheep whey ( the ovine one is very expensive). There are a number of on-line recipes for 'emergency use'

As young lambs I always let them take as much milk as they want, but begin to restrict the quantities from about 4 weeks of age (when they are drinking water and starting to take solids). Bottle lambs get weaned around 6-8 weeks, depending on their size, with big, healthy lambs being weaned before smaller and sicker ones.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you everyone! He's6 days old today so I'm letting him have what he wants. He gets full and starts ramming my legs, like mom's bag to let down milk, but won't take more milk when offered.

Also his diapers have a slight red tint overnight. Now overnight of course there is more in there so maybe that's why I don't notice it during the day, but it concerned me. Stool is soft but not watery. Have attributed it to the switch from mom's milk to cow's, and the stress of leaving the herd and being inside now. It's also a very light color. Are either things to worry about? Diaper and stool photo attached.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 12, 2019)

Stool didn't load in other post for some reason


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 13, 2019)

All looks fine to me. The poop is always soft and yellow, often sticky in newborn lambs and tends to be loose to very loose on cows' milk substitute.

The darker urine overnight is normal.....more concentrated.

At his age Rampant won't be appropriate.....Discourage the 'head butting' even at this tender age. It is fine at this size, but when he's 80kg of muscle and attitude (if he's intact) it can be lethal! I don't castrate my tup lambs, so I stop the head butting as soon as it starts.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 13, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> All looks fine to me. The poop is always soft and yellow, often sticky in newborn lambs and tends to be loose to very loose on cows' milk substitute.
> 
> The darker urine overnight is normal.....more concentrated.
> 
> At his age Rampant won't be appropriate.....Discourage the 'head butting' even at this tender age. It is fine at this size, but when he's 80kg of muscle and attitude (if he's intact) it can be lethal! I don't castrate my tup lambs, so I stop the head butting as soon as it starts.



Really?! I assumed it was the natural ramming they do to moms bag to let down milk. Had no idea it was playing!!

We actually learned the hard way with our first goat kid. He got to that age and loved ramming everyone and everyone. Thankfully a good friend has goats and she noticed it, but not before my legs had taken a few good shots. We had an adult male goat now that had some aggression issues when he came in. Took a week to get him lined out. He's been pretty good the last few months but I still don't trust him.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2019)

Bottle fed ram lambs have no fear of humans and will try to dominate you. As they get bigger, it can become dangerous. @Sheepshape is right, stop this behavior. What are your plans for him?


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 13, 2019)

Mrs1885 said:


> I assumed it was the natural ramming they do to moms bag to let down milk


The 'ram' to start the milk is the first one or two bumps that you may get when a lamb first goes to the udder/bottle (as you say, the reflex 'bump' to start the milk coming down). A lamb who is butting once he/she is full of milk is 'testing his feet' (and it is almost always  'he' rather than 'she').   Politely but firmly push his head away from the side  and say 'no'.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Jan 13, 2019)

The ramming is actually a butting action not trying to get milk. Right now it’s playful but when he’s a bit bigger it won’t be so fun (for you - haha). Nip it in the bud. Push him away from the side and give a firm command. Don’t yell, just a firm tone. Don’t push him away from the front or he will think you are engaging in the butting and it will encourage the behavior.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Jan 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Bottle fed ram lambs have no fear of humans and will try to dominate you. As they get bigger, it can become dangerous. @Sheepshape is right, stop this behavior. What are your plans for him?



No plans really. I have them wethered around 3 months of age and they are basically pasture pets. Lawn mowers so I don't have to cut grass in the pasture.

Thank you all for the info. He doesn't walk around willy nilly head butting but when we first get there with his bottle he is very excited and does a lot of butting. Once he's full he settles down and will walk back over to head butt us, looking for the bottle. Other than he's hungry he doesn't really do it. We have stopped the behavior, or at least tried to stop it, like you have all said. The rest of the time he practices his fancy gymnastics moves. 

He is already in a size 3 diaper btw. Amazing how quick they grow.


----------

